# Cateye Cordless 2 - no wheel sensor



## lazyfatgit (30 Jul 2009)

Cateye Cordless 2, had it since 2002, still in good condition, but the wheel sensor has packed in. Anyone want the computer?


----------



## lazyfatgit (4 Aug 2009)

Now Gone.


----------



## snapper_37 (6 Aug 2009)

Ta very much LFG. Spot on


----------

